# More good news



## Stevape;) (5/3/16)

http://vapeform.com/vaping-news/new-study-electronic-cigarettes-vapor-has-no-toxic-effect/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

And check who paid for the study - very weird


----------



## Stevape;) (5/3/16)

Yes I think only because they got that Voke device. Sounds like a nicotine delivering asthma pump. So when it suits them the truth comes out. Still a win for us.


----------



## Effjh (5/3/16)

BAT is looking at getting into the Ecig market. Evolve or die. They are a client of a company that my SO works at so can confirm this.


----------

